# فن تركيب السيراميك



## مهندسة البناء (17 فبراير 2006)

لا يخلو بيت من السيراميك هذا الايام وهذي مجموعه عن طرق تركيب السيراميك 

بشكل مختلف .















































​


----------



## المهندسة مي (18 فبراير 2006)

مشكووورة والله .. صور جميلة
بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamad fatfat (18 فبراير 2006)

thanx thanx thanx


----------



## enxne (13 أبريل 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## mms2006aa (13 أبريل 2007)

والله شوية صور تسلم فعلا تسلم
خليت الواحد يتشوق يعمل زيهم


----------



## cadmax4 (14 أبريل 2007)

فعلا تركيب السيراميك يعتبر فن لما فيه من دقة الانجاز وذوق اختيار اللون والنوع 
شكرا لكي اختي الكريمة مهندسة البناء على هذا الموضوع وارجوا منكي المزيد خاصة من الناحية التقنية 
أسأل الله لى ولكم ان ينفعنا بما علمنا ويعلمنا ما ينفعنا


----------



## نجدي (14 أبريل 2007)

شكرا على هذه الصور الرائعة .


----------



## حنوليبيا (14 أبريل 2007)

شكرا اختى على ها الصور الرائعة
و ياريت تفيدنا بمواصفات فنية لاعمال التركيب للسيراميك كالمونة المستخدمة و المسافات و تشطيب الزوايا ....الخ


----------



## أبوالوليد (14 أبريل 2007)

اختي مهندسة بناء الصور لم تضعر لدي ..... 

أتمنى ان تحلي المشكلة..


----------



## حسام عبدالله (14 أبريل 2007)

صور جميلة لطرق تركيب البورسلان في الارضيات والطريقة المستخدمة في الصور تسمى "مكردس في فلسطين".
يتم التركيب بعد فرد طبقة من الرمل بسماكة 5سم وفرد طبقة من المفلفلة وهي عبارة عن خلطة من الاسمنت والرمل ونسبة قليلة من الماء.
وبعد ذلك يتم فرد المونة ومن ثم تركيب قطع البورسلان.
صور جميلة واتمنى ادراج صور اخرى.


----------



## Mosaad (14 أبريل 2007)

بجد صور رائعه جدا.
بس احب اضيف ان مش السيراميك بس لوحده الى رائع بس لو بصينا شويه هنلاقى 
الالوان وطريقة وضع الوحات الفنيه والديكور
بجد كلها على بعضها رائعه جدا
وشكرا جزيلا مهندسة البناء
مع انى بقالى فتره مش بشارك معاكو بس حسيت انى لازم اشارك فى الموضوع الرائع ده 
تحياتى للجميع.


----------



## hasanat75 (15 أبريل 2007)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك واتمنى منكم المزيد


----------



## كريم العاني (15 أبريل 2007)

فن السيراميك فن جدا جميل


----------



## احمد العماني (16 أبريل 2007)

أشكرك على هالمشاركه القيمه


----------



## أبوالوليد (21 أبريل 2007)

أبوالوليد قال:


> اختي مهندسة بناء الصور لم تضعر لدي .....
> 
> أتمنى ان تحلي المشكلة..



ظهرت الصور.... وهي جميلة جدا


----------



## سحر+مهندسة (21 أبريل 2007)

شكرا على هذه الصور الرائعة


----------



## fars (21 أبريل 2007)

والله بجد صور جميلة والشغل حلو اوى


----------



## صقر الاسلام (18 يناير 2008)

thanksssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## مهند هلال (20 يناير 2008)

شكراً اختي الكريمة على هذه الصور الرائعة


----------



## إكليل الورد (20 يناير 2008)

شكرا يا أحلى مهندسه على احلى موضوع..

فكره مرره حلوة تغنيكي عن وضع سجاده في منتصف الصاله

:20:


----------



## احمد المصراتى (21 يناير 2008)

هلا ومرحب
الصراحه صور غايه فى الروعه تناسق الالوان مع فسحة المكان مع توزيع الأتات
واختيار ألوانها ولا ننسى الأضاءه ..الصراحه شكل جميل جدا.. يسلموا ألأيادى.


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (21 يناير 2008)

الف شكر على هذه الصور الرائعة و الممتعة


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (21 يناير 2008)

صور رائعة

ونلحظ ايضا تحديد الفراغات والوظائف
باختلاف تصميمات الارضيات عن بعضها

وهو توظيف لبلاطات الارضية في تمييز عناصر التصميم المعماري


مشكورا جدا اختنا الفاضلة مهندسة البناء


----------



## mel3atfe (21 يناير 2008)

l2 fe fan 27la law shoft wa7ed bta3 ciramic by3mel rokn 7eta we y5leeh medawar we yl3ab fe 2y zawya we y5leha curve hatla2e 2n o by3mel 3mal fane laken 2l 2rdyat btkoon sahla 2ham 7aga yzboot 2awel balata we ba3d keda kolo byzbot laken fe 2l 7wa2et da 2l fan 3shan byzboot 2l 5eet


----------



## mnoshaaaaaaaa (22 يناير 2008)

فعلا صور كتير حلوة تسلمي


----------



## عبدالقادرالجزائري (8 فبراير 2008)

مشكورة جدا اختنا الفاضلة مهندسة البناء


----------



## وحش العمارة (8 فبراير 2008)

شكرا على هذه الصور الرائعة .


----------



## مايزنر (9 فبراير 2008)

بالفعل هذا النوع من الاكساء رائع ويحتاج إلى مصمم فنان ويد خبيرة بالتنفيذ..


----------



## newart (9 فبراير 2008)

مشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور


----------



## mohsen087 (13 نوفمبر 2008)

صور جميلة جدا و فن رائع 
مشكورة


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (13 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكووورة والله .. صور جميلة


----------



## مهندس جمال الأحيمر (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكرا على هذه الصور الرائعة .*​


----------



## سـليمان (13 نوفمبر 2008)

احلى موضوع من أحلى مهندسه


----------



## mehdi_b10 (14 نوفمبر 2008)

*مشكور وبارك الله فيك واتمنى منكم المزيد*


----------



## made_fox (25 فبراير 2011)

انا شاكر جدا للموقع على هذة الصورة الرائعة وارجواا ان تعرضوا عليا الميزيد من الصور 
اخوكم المهندس محمد فتحى القاهرة مصر


----------



## ر.م علي (26 فبراير 2011)

thanks :77 : :77::77:


----------



## احمد بن سعيد (27 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم

صور رائعة جدا, فعلا البيت المصمم بشكل جميل يريح النفس ويساعد على السكينة والراحة


----------

